# New motor less unit.



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

A little bird whispered today that the Crystal
Units were going to be the first draw areas on public
Marshes. 

As part of the high quality hunting experience, there
Will be motorized restrictions on the Turpin. 

I'm kidding of course!!!
Been too darn quiet up in here this close to
The season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I heard unit 1 is going to be closed because guys drive through the rest area.:mrgreen:


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah there's been a few numbnuts do it!!

You hitting up scheels tomorrow or are you heading
Up with Mont??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Strawberry again tomorrow. Last year Scheels had some really good deals during their waterfowl event.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Strawberry again tomorrow. Last year Scheels had some really good deals during their waterfowl event.


I picked up 3 boxes of Avian x full body goose decoys today. A buddy picked up the other last 2 boxes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I picked up 3 boxes of Avian x full body goose decoys today. A buddy picked up the other last 2 boxes.


 You mean like these? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> You mean like these? :mrgreen:


bwahaha, yup. Those are the ones! Feeders were gone but that's Ok.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Any deals on avian x floaters? When does the event end?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Swaner said:


> Any deals on avian x floaters? When does the event end?


Looks like it was Friday and Saturday only.

http://www.scheelscommunity.com/events/scheels-federal-ammunition-hunting-expo-2/

Swaner, Rogers has them for $124 for a 4 pack with free shipping.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/...avian-x-topflight-honker-floaters-4-pack.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i picked me up some smoke pellets for a great deal. i heard there was going to a couple guys banded from unite one because he got mouth with a fish cop on the youth hunt and the other cant read the dang sing and dont park where he post to.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah my truck was causing one hell of a traffic
Jam!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was man.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is anyone putting shotgun shells on sale yet? Would love to pick up some on sale. Heck when you shoot like I do you need a lot :-o


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is anyone putting shotgun shells on sale yet? Would love to pick up some on sale. Heck when you shoot like I do you need a lot :-o


Rogers Sporting Goods has Federals and Fiocchis $120 case with free shipping.
Watch Scheels too, they have good prices on steel shot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i picked me up some smoke pellets for a great deal. _i heard there was going to a couple guys banded from unite one because he got mouth with a fish cop on the youth hunt and the other cant read the dang sing and dont park where he post to_.


Say whaaaat?

... Dude siad someone had a purdy mouth?? :-o:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Say whaaaat?
> 
> ... Dude siad someone had a purdy mouth?? :-o:shock:


 No just a "foulmouth". :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Say whaaaat?
> 
> ... Dude siad someone had a purdy mouth?? :-o:shock:


lol


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> No just a "foulmouth". :mrgreen:


this is so true.lol


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Ears are still burning!!


----------

